# anyone buy bulk from International Salt?



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

after getting the runaround this year from cargil about the availibility of bulk salt for this season, we decided to look around for another supplier. my partner contacted international salt and was quoted a price of $54.00/ton picked up. a few days later i decided to also set up an account in case they ever start the rationing thing limiting the amount per contractor. i was quoted by the same salesman that my price would be $44.00/ton picked up. i then called my partner and razzed him a bit that i got the better price. well he called and raised he!! with the salesman and he would not budge on the price he quoted him. in fact 2 minutes after my partner got off the phone the salesman called me saying he made a mistake on the quote. my question is since i have a signed bid sheet in my hands that states the price, $44.00/ ton should they not be liable to sell it to me for that? what are you guys paying for bulk salt a ton? is this price inline?


----------



## slingshot (Apr 11, 2000)

Were in PA are you ,We can help you with bulk salt and also bulk treated magic salt.We are located in Scranton Call 1-866 -ice melt and we can see what we can do for you. we also have all the magic-0 products and we can also spray your bulk salt piles.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

south of harrisburg


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We buy from international salt and we are paying $48 per ton picked up from their stockpile. IT is a pretty good price we shopped around a lot in the fall and they were the best price. It looks good so far but we only picked up 25 tons so far. Good luck.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We buy from them as well. I was quoted 48.00 aton picked up in New Haven Ct, or 58.00a ton delivered.
We also were quoted 68.00 a ton for ice ban coated salt. So far we have only used about 1 ton of material this season.
Dino


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd be happy to give someone a quote on bagged and bulk salt for delivery in NJ, PA and DE. We also have bulk available for pick up in Fort Washington and Lansdale, PA. Contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I need somebody to send me a 5 gallon bucket full of the magic liquid, just to try it and see if it is all that.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

plow kid,
im thinking the same thing.


steve


----------

